# The Abduction of WF Poets



## Aquilo (Mar 14, 2016)

Whispers are seeping free from the rim of staff doors on how  Writing Forums is seeking out the best again. 
All over WF, *poets* are  being huddled into black cars, blindfolded -- driven to secret places  -- all to be handed a personal invite with eight... secretive.... words:
*
~ The Writing Forums' Grand Invitational **POETRY** Challenge (2016)! ~
*
What a way to help kick-start National Poetry Month: WF's poets stepping  up to the mic and going head to head in a bid to win another fine  Writing Forums' annual challenge! *
*
It all kicks off *April 1st*, with cash prizes to giveaway, goodies galore, and a possible chance at publication. 

But in true _teaser_ style, challenge hosts *PiP* & *Harper Cole*  are keeping the prompt reveal pretty tight to their chests, so keep an eye out over the next few days for the announcement. Because with only two weeks to submit... a taste of WF's finest poets... and loads of events to help celebrate National Poetry Month... 

    Will you be able to walk into the unknown?*

*
P.s. no WF poets were harmed in preparation for this annual challenge!! 
Mostly because the hosts jacked the black limo and are now having a limo party! 
​*


 **

By Invitation Only
*
*Condition of entry grants non-exclusive publication rights to WF and its affiliates.

*
Full Details & Prompt Reveal coming very soon in the Poetry Challenge Forum:

--HERE--​ 
*
In celebration of US
*


 

*


*
​


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 14, 2016)

We are pleased to report that no pond ooze verse manglers were captured during the ensuing raids...As they are a protected species...:frog:


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes, it approaches, like the cloven hooves of doom, like the whisper of death on the midnight breeze, like the heavy thud of the taxman's fist upon the door. BE WARNED! None who undertake this challenge shall ever be the same again ... :twisted:

It'll still be fun, though.


----------



## Blade (Mar 14, 2016)

HarperCole said:
			
		

> like the heavy thud of the taxman's fist upon the door.


:deadhorse:

Poetry month and tax time, strange bedfellows.:idea:


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 14, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> Yes, it approaches, like the cloven hooves of doom, like the whisper of death on the midnight breeze...



Back the Black Sheep, a Stormcrest Ram...Bringing April showers to feed the flowers, which distract the taxman, who goes off to left field to count the daisies...Unfortunately, these aren't daisies, they're Snap Dragons and Man Eating Tiger Lilies...There are reasons pond ooze verse manglers have avoided detection...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 14, 2016)

Like the white heat of the daisy petals, or the crimson scent of the lilies the spirit shall engulf  the contestants, probably single malt.


----------



## Sonata (Mar 14, 2016)

I am frightened already.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 14, 2016)

... if it's red, it must be Glenlivid...


----------



## Sonata (Mar 14, 2016)

astroannie said:


> ... if it's red, it must be Glenlivid...



As long as the red is not my blood...


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 14, 2016)

I have no idea what's going on...


----------



## Cran (Mar 14, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> I have no idea what's going on...


Words to live by.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 14, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> I have no idea what's going on...



Some things never change


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 14, 2016)

(_Winds up shiny clockwork creature, sets it on floor...Watches, waits, seeing who if anyone will follow..._).


----------



## PiP (Mar 14, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> All over WF, *poets* are  being huddled into black cars, blindfolded -- driven to secret places  -- all to be handed a personal invite with eight... secretive.... words:*
> *​



Welcome to Darkkin's pond to meet the turtles!


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 14, 2016)

(_Peers up from pond, wondering...How did they find this place?  Glances at Turtle...Is there something I should know?)_


----------



## PiP (Mar 14, 2016)

Darkkin said:


> (_Peers up from pond, wondering...How did they find this place?  Glances at Turtle...Is there something I should know?)_



How to give the poets the kiss of life if they fall in? :scratch:

Sssshhhh.... they think you are throwing a party. They don't know the real reason we abducted them


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 14, 2016)

Darkkin said:


> Back the Black Sheep, a Stormcrest Ram...Bringing April showers to feed the flowers, which distract the taxman, who goes off to left field to count the daisies...Unfortunately, these aren't daisies, they're Snap Dragons and Man Eating Tiger Lilies...There are reasons pond ooze verse manglers have avoided detection...



Your pond's a tax haven? :shock:

Can I live there? irate:



Bloggsworth said:


> I have no idea what's going on...



Neither do I, but it's gonna be great! 8)


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 14, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> Your pond's a tax haven? :shock:
> 
> Can I live there? irate:



Do you have quantifiable proof of quality nonsense?  It is a prerequisite to Pond Region admittance...


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 14, 2016)

I see the madness continues, Firemajic will be proud.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 14, 2016)

Just keep your eyes peeled for black cars following you around or pulling up to your curb...


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 14, 2016)

:lone:  _This has been a figment of your imagination...We now return you to your regularly scheduled browsing..._:read:

_(Dons mantle of a Lessthan...and disappears)._


----------



## Cat (Mar 14, 2016)

I was fooled again! I thought upon seeing this, some other writing forum took away our poets and I would go find them!

You are terrible!

Terribly wonderful. I missed a word. Ha!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 15, 2016)

Hmmm invitation only.  What's the qualifications to get invited?


----------



## Sonata (Mar 15, 2016)

Gumby said:


> Just keep your eyes peeled for black cars following you around or pulling up to your curb...



Oh booger - there is yet another black car stopped outside...

Goes and closes 
all shutters and windows 
so nobody knows 
I am home


----------



## Gumby (Mar 15, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Hmmm invitation only.  What's the qualifications to get invited?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 15, 2016)

Gumby said:


> Just keep your eyes peeled for black cars following you around or pulling up to your curb...



Not more dubious sexual propositions - please.


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 15, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> *Condition of entry grants non-exclusive publication rights to WF and its affiliates.
> *​



what are these words? who are the affiliates?
is this Tuesday? is that cat really smiling?
etc


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 15, 2016)

Gumby said:


>





[video=youtube_share;cQPkyTBK6B8]https://youtu.be/cQPkyTBK6B8[/video]

Stand by...


----------



## Gumby (Mar 16, 2016)

They're coming to get you.....


----------



## Sonata (Mar 16, 2016)

Gumby said:


> They're coming to get you.....



[video=youtube;XSpvvCK609c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSpvvCK609c[/video]


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 16, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;1VFuHj9_Tgw]https://youtu.be/1VFuHj9_Tgw[/video]


----------

